# FMA in Long Island, New York



## lhommedieu (Sep 22, 2007)

I will be teaching a beginner-level San Miguel Eskrima class at the Suigetsu Dojo in Greenlawn, New York, on the 2nd and 4th Friday evenings of the month, starting November 9, 2007.

Focus will be upon learning the San Miguel Form, with applications taken from the Form.

For more information:
http://www.northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a follow-up:

Following is a link to a youtube clip that gives a brief outline of the San Miguel Eskrima system:





 
Best,

Steve


----------

